# This appears to be a duplicate of another photo in the catalogue



## sargan (Jul 9, 2018)

I have moved a few folders around over time ... and a load of my pictures don't show in Library.
If I go to import and navigate to folder they are there but  'greyed out'    if I hover over anyone of them I get the error:
This appears to be a duplicate of another photo in the catalogue.

Now I thought it might be as easy as right-click and provide new location .... but seems not so.

How do I update the catalogue to tell it the new location of the original file.

Are thee any utilities to help you sort this out ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 9, 2018)

The message says it all. You should not try to import this photo again, because it is already imported. Go to 'All Photographs' and search for the photo by name or by capture date. If you found it, right-click on it and choose 'Show Folder in Library'.


----------

